

This Is the Scariest Statistic About the Newspaper Business Today - nashequilibrium
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/03/this-is-the-scariest-statistic-about-the-newspaper-business-today/274125/

======
malandrew
Lost $16 in print for every $1 in digital... this applies to newspapers only,
right? What about the rest of the online publishing world? You know, all those
written news sources that began life in digital form such as blogs and written
content aggregators?

------
grimey27
Man. I worked for newspapers for several years - it's so sad. But publishers
have to adapt.

